# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour je vais me présenter brièvement

## Claire57

Je m'appelle Claire j'ai 30 ans et dolby mon croisé jagd terrier à 8 ans et demi.
Adopté trop jeune, il est HSHA, il nous en a fait voir de toutes les couleurs avec mon mari. Il est castré et nous avons tout essayé pour qu'il soit apaisé. .. rien n'y fait et même les années ! On lui disait, quand il était chiot, qu'il "ferait moins le malin quand il serait vieux", mais je crois qu'il s'en souvient et veut nous prouver le contraire ! 

A part cela, dolby est très très bien éduqué, obéissant,  câlin et joueur. Pas fugueur non plus, quand on se promène sans laisse il a besoin de nous avoir dans son champ de vision. Il revient super bien au rappel.  Mais des qu'il a une stimulation extérieure plus forte (autre chien, chat, enfants, nourriture, jouets ...) on n'existe plus !

On a appris à l'aimer comme il est !

----------


## Caloute84

Bonjour et bienvenue

----------


## Selkie

Bonjour et bienvenue a vous deux ^^

----------


## Nieggue

Bienvenue  :Smile:  

Et bravo d'avoir eu la patience de faire avec son trouble et d'avoir effectué un super boulot avec lui.

----------


## Claire57

Merci, malheureusement comme l'indique mon message suivant, je ne suis pas à féliciter... 
On a fait un super boulot, oui, mais comme tout cela a ses limites. La limite, c'est l'arrivée de notre bebe. 
Avec dolby, ça se complique... Il essaie de dominer le bebe, qui lui ne voit pas ce qui se passe. On a essayé... On a tout fait... Mais avec les enfants, ça ne passe pas. Je n'ai pas envie d'enfermer mon chien dans le garage en permanence, tout comme je ne pourrai pas dire à mon enfant qu'il ne peut pas caresser son propre chien. 

Quand on a de la visite avec enfants, on enferme dolby. Mais au quotidien? Je pensai que ce serait différent avec "son" bebe, qu'il s'habituerait en le voyant tous les jours". Mais elias fête ses 5 mois, et dolby vient de lui grogner après (alors qu'il était en sécurité )

depuis, je pleure. Choisir entre mon bebe et mon deuxième bebe, c'est trop dur... Je suis malheureuse comme les pierres à cette idée...

----------


## Nieggue

Je pense que l'on peut féliciter quiconque fait de son mieux  :Smile:  Ne t'en veux pas, je suis sûre que tu fais de ton mieux.

Peut-être voir avec un éducateur pour passer ce cap difficile ?

----------


## Claire57

Déjà fait... En club quand il était jeune et avec une comportementaliste à la maison avant la naissance. 
On a essayé aussi thundershirt, mais ça ne lui plait pas il n'est pas à l'aise dedans.
bebe il a eu collier Dap sans aucun secours non plus niveau comportement

----------


## Nieggue

Ah, je compatis ! Je croise les doigts pour toi alors  :Smile:

----------

